# Life cycle of the Clown Tree Frog (Dendropsophus leucophyllatus)



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

After some considerable effort, I've managed to breed from my group of Clowns! Thought it might be of interest to document a pictorial thread as their development progresses 

Adults in amplexus:



Spawn laid on August 1st:







Tadpoles developing over 2-3 days:











Most tadpoles free swimming after day 3:





At 7 days striped markings have appeared:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Congratulations. I don't know of anyone else doing this.


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Colin, I'm not aware of anyone else either so I'm a little in the dark. Hopefully all goes well and we'll all know a bit more as the thread progresses!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Huge congrats from me!!

Well worth formally documenting. 

Hope you get lots with legs on 

John


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Cheers John, fingers crossed eh?

Just for scale, now that the tadpoles have doubled in size, here's a biro


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wonderful to see please keep the updates coming in . I best add the wishes of luck too,always cool seeing another breeding success in any field of amphibian keeping

Stu


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Stu, will do  I just noticed a few more in the water section of the adult's cage this morning that I obviously missed when I removed the others. Guess I'll just leave them there and see how they go!


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Concrats, well done! 

This species has been bred in the past, but not as often as e.g. D. ebraccatus. See e.g. here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7gnLh_MxL0


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Martin, good video that. Looks like they lose some of the stripey markings as they grow. Toward the end, the younger individuals have the same appearance that mine are now developing:



Meant to touch base with you on our previous topic of conversation, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Keeping fingers crossed for some more success, I have a very persistent male and female who looks ready to pop:


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Here at the (just about) two week mark, they seem to be progressing well so far!



And with the standard scale comparison device


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

At 5 weeks now and the growth rates have been very variable. The largest now have their back legs:


----------



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

This is awesome to see, keep us updated please!!


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

First guy out! I make that just over 5 weeks from spawn to morph 





That change in colour and pattern happened very quickly over a few hours.


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Nearly 3 weeks out of the water, interesting markings!


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Progressing.....



.....to adult markings



And today's latest spawning:


----------



## Poppet28 (Jul 27, 2015)

Stunning little guys, really interesting and great photos.


----------

